# Music Business Today (AudioJungle/Pond5/AudioSparx...Bandcamp/Productions...)



## meaks (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi,
I would like to re-re-re-launch a discussion about our changing business model 

I heard about BandCamp, PMA's, RF's, Music Libraries, Stock Music, Micro Stock Music, Trailer Music, etc, etc... 
So i give it a try, Bandcamp, Audio Jungle, Pond 5, Crucial Music, Exclusive, Non-Exclusive, etc...

For now i've sold a few track on AudioJungle, which is cool, but i don't want to make too much "Functional music", i prefer to concentrate on a little more creativity process to produce/ write music, but anyway, i made a few track in a more "actual" mood like trailer music (gentle) or cinematic underscores and i put them on Pond 5, AudioJungle, and BandCamp (I sold on Band Camp too).

Now i don't know exactly what to do...

First,
I like Trailer Music, Cinematic Music, but i feel a little frustrated with the writing sometimes...
I Like a more "Old School" writing but, i feel that those styles are not really the actual "model" of music that productions or stock music sites seek, and i know that it's not a music that suit well with a lot of different "pictures", as trailer music or cinematic music do...

Second,
I don't understand the way to make a business model with those different internet sites, i mean...
I have all my tracks on different sites, but :
Sometimes i sell them 2 Euros, sometimes 19 Dollars, sometimes 30 Dollars, but those are the same track !!! I put those prices after reading the advices and searching the prices composers usually charge on those sites.
So, Pond 5, Between 30 and 90 Dollars for a standard license.
Audio jungle, Between 15 and 30 Dollars for a standard license.
Bandcamp, "Name your price" for a track, 4 Euros for an EP, 7 Euros for an album...

So,
For now, i have three ways of thinking:
The first would be producing well-skilled trailer music, well produced, well mixed (PMA's, Well Known Music Libraries, etc...)...
The Second, "Functional music" with orchestra feeling (Audiojungle, Pond 5, etc...)...
The Third, My own music on Band Camp, but, as you know, difficult to be an "Artist" when you're composing music suited for medias !

If you could develop more ideas, or share some experiences, that would be nice !
And it could be instructive for others !

Thanks,
Meaks.


----------

